# PROBLEM: We tried Chevre and Didn't Like it...



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 21, 2012)

We were given 4 8-oz containers of homemade chevre by a friend with a goat dairy. We tried some tonight cooked with some chicken, tomatoes, and mushrooms and we didn't like it. It even made my hubby's stomach turn. Yikes! Is all chevre (or goat cheeses in general) this goat-y tasting? Any recommendations?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2012)

I made home made soft cheese that tasted like cream cheese and me, dh, and dd loved it.  No goatie taste.

What kind of goats do they have?  Their diet, handling practices, etc. have a lot to do w/ it, too.

Make some of your own from fresh Nubian milk.  It's super easy (I used recipes from "Goats Produce Too", available from Hoeggers) and cheap.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2012)

They have mostly Alpines with a few Nubians and LaManchas mixed in. Could it be that their bucks are kept in close proximity to the does? They share a fence between the pastures and a stall in the barn.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2012)

That shouldn't be it.  But....I can't swear it's not.  My bucks live next to my does (chain link between).  

Truly, CLEAN milk / conditions will prevent goaty milk.  Maybe they used 'old' milk.  But do not give up, there IS good goat cheese.  I so wish you were closer.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

When the milk is fresh, it is just like cream cheese from the store. But, after about two weeks in the fridge, mine gets "goatie" tasting.
Some people actually like that flavor!! NOT ME!! 

I was afraid to make cheese, just because I didn't like goat or sheep cheese I had tasted before.  Now that I make my own cheeses I really like it, but only when it is very fresh.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 23, 2012)

She pulled it out of her freezer, so maybe that's the issue.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 23, 2012)

I have tried some goat cheese that had a terrible taste and then others were so good I couldn't believe it was goat cheese.  I think you could have 5 different people make a batch using the same recipe and end up with 5 different flavors.  It really all depends on the freshness and the proper handling of the milk.  Don't give up on it, you just need to taste a really good batch and you will love it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never eaten goat cheese and don't think I've ever seen it in a local store, but it sounds interesting. Is it something that has to be immediately refrigerated and kept cool--or can it be sent thru the mail or ups without any problem?
Yep--I'm a goat cheese ignoramus.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 26, 2012)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> We were given 4 8-oz containers of homemade chevre by a friend with a goat dairy. We tried some tonight cooked with some chicken, tomatoes, and mushrooms and we didn't like it. It even made my hubby's stomach turn. Yikes! Is all chevre (or goat cheeses in general) this goat-y tasting? Any recommendations?


Milk is old or their milking practices need some work is the most common cause of goaty milk and off tasting cheese. Bucks and off taste is an old wives tale for the most part. We run bucks with our dairy herd all the time.

As far as the chevre goes, there should be no goaty taste and good chevre is actually quite mild in taste. Too much rennet or the mistake of adding lipase will give you a taste that is not palatable.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 26, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> I've never eaten goat cheese and don't think I've ever seen it in a local store, but it sounds interesting. Is it something that has to be immediately refrigerated and kept cool--or can it be sent thru the mail or ups without any problem?
> Yep--I'm a goat cheese ignoramus.


A hard goat cheese will ship well, and so will feta in brine. Soft cheese, be it goat, sheep or cow, is another issue.


----------

